# Tekna A4 Jumping Saddle?



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

I would buy two decent older saddles- a jumping one won't work for dressage (obviously, haha) and vice versa. And all purpose ones, from what I've seen, don't really put you im a great position for either discipline.


----------

